# Keto carb up how many grams of carbs



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

As title says got my carb up Sunday thought it was just eat 300g but people seem to have different veiws


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Anywhere from 2-6g per lb of carbs depending on how harsh your depletion has been.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I just eat anything i want in that window, which probably includes about 600g+


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I just eat anything i want in that window, which probably includes about 600g+


there are two views:

1. the c food carb up- u c a carb, u eat it! (even with fat attached like pizza/donuts)

2. the bodyweight/insulin sensitivity level.

I favour 2, as if my metabolism was that good that i could do 1, then i wouldn't need keto/carb restriction in the first place....

see the carb up in dan duchaine's book as the most exact:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

also Lyle McDonald has a slightly less rigoruous method, but still measured:

http://www.basskilleronline.com/keto_diet.shtml


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

How much of a difference will it make could you just have a bigger carb up and restrict kals further in the week


----------

